#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-31
<eternal> stupid people
<Lrrr_> ?
<eternal> stupid people
<Lrrr_> yeah okay...
<Lrrr_> now what?
<Ankman> lol
<ironwind25> quel commande de console sous ubuntu 10.04 pour savoir son ip
<gpc> ifconfig
<ironwind25> merci
<ironwind25> commande dans le terminal pour determiner la version du noyau? 
<avoine> uname -a
<ironwind25> merci
<Mobidoy> ironwind25, passas-tu encore par le web pour parler sur le IRC ou bien tu as installé Xchat ? 
<gpc> gateway/web/freenode is the webchat
<Mobidoy> yup thanx gpc 
<Mobidoy> ironwind25, tu sais comment te connecter via IRC avec Xchat, ce serait mieux pour toi, pas besoin du web et, plus de fonction :) 
<cyphermox> hey MagicFab, gpc 
<gpc> morning cyphermox 
<cyphermox> je pense me présenter pour le America RMB...
<MagicFab> o/
<MagicFab> vas-y fort
<gpc> let me know where to put my +1 :)
<MagicFab> +1
<Mobidoy> ^^^^^ what is that ?
<MagicFab> shhhh don't tell him
<MagicFab> :D
<gpc> RMB Reginal Membership Board
<Mobidoy> lol
<cyphermox> c'est le conseil qui décide si tu deviens membre Ubuntu ou pas
<Mobidoy> ahh ok...
<gpc> they are the people who decide if you can be @ubuntu/member
<cyphermox> ma première démarche: outlaw Mobidoy 
<gpc> for the Americas
<cyphermox> ^.^
<Mobidoy> Celui qui faut que j'attends pour faire ma demande... 
<gpc> cyphermox: I can do that right now for you lol
<cyphermox> gpc, lol
<Mobidoy> Lol, ok, mon chien est mort... Au moins je le sais :) 
<cyphermox> srsly, I have no idea where a +1 should be or not, just saying, any support will be greatly appreciated ;)
<gpc> not sure how the election process works for RMB members
<gpc> but when you know let us know
<cyphermox> heh, I think it just goes to the community council
<gpc> if they have public meeting to decide who gets chosen. I will be there to +1 you 
<Mobidoy> I will too.... ehh no forget it, I cant say nothing... I am an Outlaw ! 
<gpc> HA or RM?
<gpc> Hells Angels or Rock Machine?
<gpc> je suis dans le UM 
<gpc> Ubuntu Members
<gpc> on est pas beaucoup mais on brasse
<Mobidoy> Aint Outlaws a gang affiliated to HA ? 
<Mobidoy> lol
<Mobidoy> Still 3 months to wait before I can submit my name to join UM... 
<Mobidoy> Will send bomb threats with my membership request
<Mobidoy> so check out under your bus/bike seats from now on ! 
<Mobidoy> After Achmed the dead terrorist, Mobidoy the Ubuntu Terrorist ! 
<gpc> heh, you might not want to make jokes like that
<gpc> CIASquid is all over the Ubuntu channels 
<Mobidoy> been couple of days I have not seen him ! 
<Mobidoy> But I know him anyway, He is like a bulldog but that you could cuddle with like a teddy bear :P 
<cyphermox> gpc, CIASquid?
<gpc> a CIA bot :P
<gpc> it's a ubuntu-offtopic joke
<cyphermox> gpc, mmkay
<deuxpi> MobiAndroid: you should refrain from doing bomb threat and other violent jokes; it can be offensive and it's something that can come back and bite you
<MobiAndroid> deuxpi, yeah I have seen that on Facebook.... But, if you would had been there friday, you would understand.....
<MobiAndroid> someone needed my military Training lol
<deuxpi> :/
<MobiAndroid> cyphermox, you will see ciasquid here sometime.
<deuxpi> MobiAndroid: j'ai déjà eu de très mauvaises expériences : https://groups.google.com/group/alt.privacy.anon-server/browse_thread/thread/ebf5b7f70887200b/f80d7cb5cfc1952e
<MobiAndroid> just dont talk about wikileaks and the one we should not say the name (assange
<MobiAndroid> (assange) and you should be fine
<MobiAndroid> ouch deuxpi.. pkoi ils ont fait ca ?
<deuxpi> parce que quelqu'un a fait une joke de poser des bombes avec mon serveur de email
<MobiAndroid> doh... 
<LeLiseux> salut tous
<LeLiseux> on est sur quelle serveur en ce momment, j'veux rentrer ici, via irc, la j'suis dans firefox
<Mobidoy> ftu peux prendre freenode.net
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, trop tard ;)
<Mobidoy> lol, je devrais mettre les in and out... je me fait souvent avoir comme ca :) 
<cyphermox> hehe, bah, meme avec ;)
<Mobidoy> :P
<Mobidoy> Ups est passé.....
<Mobidoy> Mais j'étais pas là pour payé les taxes.... Donc demain :) 
<Mobidoy> MobiAndroi, I ban thee
<Mobidoy> lol je suis puissant :)
<yangg> bonjour c'est possible de faire comme sous debian et passer mon sources.list sous la version 11.04 de ubuntu 10.10  ??
<Lrrr_> Je l'ai fait quelques fois mais je crois que c'est pas recommandé.
<Lrrr_> Qqun de plus expert que moi avec update-manager pourrait t'expliquer
<yangg> ok merci de répondre
<Lrrr_> Y'a pas vraiment de raison de pas utiliser update-manager à mon avis.
<yangg> bah avec debian je change le sources.list un apt-get update et ensuite apt-get upgrade et c'Est bon c'est barbare mais ça marche 
<Lrrr_> update-manager va le faire pour toi
<yangg> ah il est smatte :D
<yangg> ah je crois que la commande est sudo apdate-manager -d ??
<yangg> update*
<Lrrr_> p-e je me souviens pas sur le bout de mes doigts
<Lrrr_> je fais pas ça souvent ;)
<yangg> ouais c'est la commande :)
<yangg> ah oui ils sont encore en alpha
<yangg> merci Lrrr_ 
<cyphermox> mdeslaur, ping?
<yangg> ah tiens quelqu'un de android-qc
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: oui?
<cyphermox> c'est quoi ton "feeling" côté inclure les SSID de réseaux sans-fil dans un hook apport?
<cyphermox> genre, resultats de scan
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: y'en a qui vont chiauler...tu serais mieux de poser la question pendant l'apport
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> c'est du data généralement broadcasté, mais je me doutais un peu ;)
<mdeslaur> genre "Including SSID information in this bug report may help diagnose the problem"
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ouais, mais c'est possible de localiser l'utilisateur avec ca
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: le monde ont chiaulé beaucoup à cause de google
<mdeslaur> mais bon
<cyphermox> en2k, pas de trouble, tant qu'à fixer le script apport j'va faire ca aussi :P
#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-01
<Mobidoy> y a t' il encore des Linux-Meetup à Montréal ? 
<MagicFab> que je sache non
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, plus ou moins
<cyphermox> jpl a dit qu'il ne serait plus trop là pour "leader" des rencontres, mais c'est fort possible qu'il y ait encore des gens qui y aillent
<Mobidoy> Ca devrait être demain... j'ai entendu parler de rien.... Dur à savoir :) 
<cyphermox> tous les premiers mardis du mois
<Mobidoy> c'est demain ca.... 
<cyphermox> yep
<cyphermox> c'est sur agendadulibre?
<Mobidoy> nope
<cyphermox> ah cool
<cyphermox> Debian Release party cette semaine ;)
<Mobidoy> http://www.agendadulibre.qc.ca/event/256/
<Mobidoy> lol c'est ce que je regardais 
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> c'est loin, mais je vais faire un effort ;)
<Mobidoy> Je te laisse savoir... p-e un transport en vue pour toi :) 
<cyphermox> on verra ;P
<cyphermox> j'ai un miroir d'isos à syncer
<cyphermox>  ;D
<Musashimaru> y'a pas de metro a cotés
<Mobidoy> bahhh c'est pas sur anyway cyphermox, p-e une blnde en désaccord de mon bord lol :) 
<cyphermox> lol
<cyphermox> ouin moi aussi ca serait fort possible
<cyphermox> ceci dit, on verra bien. j'va faire mon possible, j'suis quand meme + ou - dev Debian ;)
<Mobidoy> Ca vas faire un - 1 pour ton RMB... Ubuntu pas Debian :P 
<cyphermox> nan
<cyphermox> les deux
<cyphermox> bon, moi jpars là
<cyphermox> à plus gang!
<Mobidoy> Category " Got to be kidding me": LPIC-1 Linux Professional Institute Certification Study Guide from Wiley Publishing companion CD requirement "A PC running Microsoft Windows 98, Windows 2000, Windows NT4 (with SP4 or later), Windows Me, Windows XP, or Windows Vista" WTF
<Mobidoy> Is it me or there is no Linux option for a Linux certification book  ?
<deuxpi> joyeux mailman day :)
<mathben> c'est quoi le mailman?
<deuxpi> mathben: c'est la journée où mailman (le logiciel serveur de listes de discussions) envoie ses messages de rappel d'abonnement
<MagicFab> mise-à-jour: http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Marketing/LibOInTheNews#French
<cyphermox> MagicFab, on avait le nouveau mainteneur de LibO ajd...
<MagicFab> Doko ?
<MagicFab> il est à Montréal ?
<cyphermox> nononon
<cyphermox> dans #ubuntu-desktop
<cyphermox> et c'est pas doko
<cyphermox> on a un nouveau mainteneur pour LibO, Bjoern Michaelson
<MagicFab> Ah! je vois! Excellent
#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-02
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, ping
<Mobidoy> pong
<yhs> Bon matin ubunteros ...
<yhs> Je sais que c'est peut-être pas le canal idéal... mais je suppose qu'il y a surement de bons programmeurs qui se tiennent ici :)
<yhs> Offre d'emploi: Programmeur Web -> http://yh5.ca/1b (PHP, MySQL, JavaScript, MVC, jQuery) .
<MagicFab> yhs, tu travailles là ?
<yhs> MagicFab: Salut, oui je bosse là-bas ...
<EtienneG> salut la gang
<Lrrr_> lo
<Mobidoy> Bonjour
<yhs> EtienneG: salut
<EtienneG> hey MagicFab!
<MagicFab> EtienneG, o///
<EtienneG> MagicFab, quoi de neuf? 
<EtienneG> ça fait des mois que je ne me suis pas loggué sur Freenode
<MagicFab> EtienneG, je magasine un PC.. avec l'aide de Mobidoy
<MagicFab> pis je fais le tour du quartier pour vendre des DVD de LibreOffice ;)
<EtienneG> MagicFab, *vendre*!?!
<EtienneG> pourquoi pas!
<MagicFab> oui, dans mes cours et ateliers j'en distribue.
<EtienneG> MagicFab, as-tu eu des comeback de ton atelier?
<MagicFab> EtienneG, oui, à peu près tout le monde veut prendre des cours :)
<EtienneG> cool, cool
<MagicFab> très bonne réception et on va remplacer les cours "Word' "excel" etc. a la bibli... par des cours de devine-quoi :)
<MagicFab> D'où l'importance du DVD :)
<EtienneG> MagicFab, j'y pense ... parle à François Huot.  Il voulait faire ce genre d'atelier dans son coin
<EtienneG> MagicFab, man, ça c'est une victoire!
<EtienneG> o**ti, on va les avoir un à la fois!  :)
<MagicFab> non, 30 à la fois :D
<EtienneG> MagicFab, c'est bon, c'est bon
<MagicFab> c'est tous des voisins du quartier- et j'ai trouvé 2 magasins qui vendent/recyclent des ordis usagés
<EtienneG> MagicFab, entk, parle à François Huot, invite le à luncher la prochaine fois qu'il sera à Montréal
<MagicFab> bref tout semble tomber en place pour que nos Ubuntu hour grandissent plus :D
<MagicFab> merci
<EtienneG> MagicFab, mais-en!
<MagicFab> komputes, ping
<MagicFab> EtienneG, si veux distribuer le DVD dans ton coin:
<MagicFab> http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/User:MagicFab/LibODVD
<EtienneG> MagicFab, jusqu'à date, j'ai rien fait pour Ubuntu dans mon coin
<MagicFab> lien pour le ISO en privé
<EtienneG> MagicFab, en fait, je sort très peu de la maison, je ne fréquente personne à part ma famille et celle de ma blonde
<EtienneG> faudrait peut-être changer ça
<MagicFab> EtienneG, ils utilisent probablement tous un traitement de texte :D
<EtienneG> MagicFab, on a commencer à m'appeller pour du support technique spécial "famille et amis" (e.g., bénévole).  Je pense que je vais commencer à refuser, à mois qu'il accepte de migrer à Ubuntu.
<MagicFab> "computer guy"!
<mathben> Bon matin à tous ;)
<MagicFab> mathben, o/
<komputes> hi MagicFab 
<jero> salut
<EtienneG> MagicFab, peux-tu me redonner le lien vers ton matériel de cours pour les ateliers?
<EtienneG> salut jero!
<jero> salut EtienneG 
<Lrrr_> salut jero
<MagicFab> EtienneG, certainement: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/659391/2010-01-30-mile-end/2010-01-30-mile-end.pdf
<MagicFab> en fait c'est une présentation qui vient en appui à un atelier en particulier
 * MagicFab hug jero
<MagicFab> allez, un peu d'amour
<EtienneG> MagicFab, cool, c'est frhuot qui le demande
<MagicFab> oui ja'i vu merci en passant
<EtienneG> donne-moi de l'amour, M-chef!!!
<EtienneG> (quote des Simpson)
<MagicFab> "Is Amanda here ?"
<MagicFab> "who ?"
<MagicFab> "Amanda Hugenkiss!"
<jero> yop :)
<ironwind25> salut le nom du fichiers dans usr/bin pour lancer compiz-fuzion
<gpc> ironwind25: cd /usr/bin/compiz
<MagicFab> gpc, without the "cd" 
<gpc> MagicFab: yeah
<gpc> what I meant to say was that he can cd /usr/bin and then ls to see what is in there
<gpc> MagicFab: how much you pay for internet?
<gpc> what is your cap and all that?
<gpc> also Clement said that they are going to put down the CRTC ruling about Usage Based Billing 
<gpc> good news
<gpc> I ask because I am thinking of switching from Bell to videotron
<jero> I think the crtc thing is a good thing
<Lrrr_> why so?
<mathben> si je comprend bien, on veut mettre un prix commun pour les forfaits internet?
<Lrrr_> non
<Lrrr_> Les propriétaires des réseaux de communications veulent imposer des limites d'usage et des frais supplémentaires aux revendeurs
<mathben> ha, cette histoire : http://stopthemeter.ca/
<Lrrr_> ouais
<gpc> aux revendeurs et les usagers
<Lrrr_> forcément, les revendeurs vont refilés la facture à leurs usagés...
<Lrrr_> le problème c'est pas tant le concept d'utilisateur-payeur que le prix totalement absurde qui est imposé.
<jero> Lrrr_: parce que ca va pousser + d'ISPs a investir dans des DSLAMs a eux (a la colba)
<Lrrr_> tu veux dire de l'équipement pour faire leur propre réseau?
<jero> oui, mais c'est essentiellement ça et des fibres. le reste, ils l'ont deja.
<Lrrr_> je suis un peu sceptique. Je serais surpris que les petits fournisseurs ayent suffisament d'argent pour que ca soit réaliste...
<Lrrr_> mais p-e
<jero> ca coute pas si cher.
<Lrrr_> Mais comme j'ai dit, que ceux qui utilise le plus le réseau paye. Pas de problèmes avec ça.
<Lrrr_> Mais c'est pas vrai que ca coûte 1.50$ par gig...
<gpc> They are talking about 2.35/GB in Quebec
<jero> oh c'est juste une excuse le cout du trafic
<cyphermox> hey EtienneG_ 
<EtienneG_> hey cyphermox, comment va?
<cyphermox> va bien
<cyphermox> rien de tel qu'un peu de neige, non?
<EtienneG_> je sais pas.  J'en ai pas ici!
<GringoStar> hello
<Lrrr_> hello
<GringoStar> J'aime vraiment linux mais il y a des bugs tres étranges
<GringoStar> Pour une fois je ne viens pas poser des questions mais plutot expliquer comment j'en ai résolu un
<GringoStar> (bug)
<GringoStar> Le weekend passé j'essayais de setuper mon laptop pour écouter des video en streaming sur ma télé
<GringoStar> Après avoir réussi à ajuster la bonne résolution pour la télé, j'ai rencontré un bug très étrange... ma souris pouvait aller sur l'écran de télé mais elle ne pouvait pas revenir à l'écran du laptop!!!
<GringoStar> Je devais redémarrer pour pouvoir utiliser l'écran principale
<GringoStar> Deviner comment j'ai résolu ce probleme
<GringoStar> ...
<GringoStar> J'ai branché ma souris usb
<GringoStar> Il semblerait que le trackpad ne fonctionne pas correctement avec 2 écrans
<mathben> c'est une belle histoire :), est-ce que le trackpad, c'est le produit de apple? http://www.apple.com/fr/magictrackpad/
#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-03
<MagicFab> Bonjour!
<yhs> Bon matin ubunteros...
<cyphermox> yo
<Mobidoy> Kikou tout le monde.... En direct de l'hotel W.... C'est vrai, j'ai oublier de me Foursquarer hier soir !!! 
<cyphermox> lol
<cyphermox> y'a quoi à l'hotel W?
<Mobidoy> des lits :P
<Mobidoy> Peinture chez moi, dans ma chambre.... Le primer est à l'huile donc, il y avait trop de vapeur encore hier soir.... J'espère qu'ils auront fini ajd :) 
<cyphermox> hehe ouain
<cyphermox> grr, sont pas cool les devs de PinguyOS ou Elementary
<mathben> bon matin :)
<cyphermox> garder des vieilles copies pas à jour de crap qui vient de natty, sans se soucier de si c'est stable ou pas
<cyphermox> salut mathben 
<Mobidoy> Bon Matin Mathben
<Mobidoy> Tu as vue ca ou cyphermox 
<cyphermox> le ppa sur https://edge.launchpad.net/~elementaryart/+archive/elementary-desktop et le bug 684599
<mathben> Mobidoy: tu fais affaire avec une compagnie pour peinturer chez toi?
<Mobidoy> mathben, oui bin, c'est plutôt les anciens combattants qui me les envois
<cyphermox> ils t'envoient des anciens combattants?
<Mobidoy> oui, ceux qui ce sont blessé aux bras au combat... c'est pour ca que c'est long :P 
<Mobidoy> Sérieusement, comme je suis un ancien combattant, ils me fournissent plusieurs services.... Ce que je ne peut plus faire  :) 
<ironwind25> quel fichier dans systeme de fichier pour acceder a .pulse-cookie
<cyphermox> ironwind25, aucun, .pulse-cookie est un fichier binaire pour pulseaudio
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, tu es pas encore sur foursquare ??? 
<ironwind25> merci
<Mobidoy> suggestion de logiciel pour faire des étiquettes sous Ubuntu ?? 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, LibO Writer?
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, oui, je suis sur Foursquare.
<cyphermox> Je peux pas faire de checkin chénous ;)
<cyphermox> ironwind25, si tu dis pourquoi tu veux accéder à ce fichier là on peut peut-être t'aider autrement ;)
<Mobidoy> Je te trouves juste pas lol... Eeee y as pas quelque chose de plus spécialisée que LibO, c'est pour un néophyte :) 
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, Gnome Label
<cyphermox> ^^ connaissais-pas
<MagicFab> package: glabels
<MagicFab> sinon, dans LibO tu peux aller chercher des milliers de template
<MagicFab> mais gnome labels se charge de te présenter 1 gabarit et le reproduire sur des pages de multi-etiquete
<Mobidoy> Merci MagicFab, reste a voir si il pourra faire sa numérotation automatique :) 
<MagicFab> c quoi tes etiquettes ?
<MagicFab> bonne idee la numérotation
<MagicFab> (pour generer des no. de serie par exemple)
<Mobidoy> exactement, c'est pour les équipements qu'il fabrique.... Compagnie de mon beau-père, l'équipement électronique pour les trains. 
<Mobidoy> BrB dans +/- 1 heure.... de retour à la maison.... 
<ironwind25> cyphermox c`.tait juste un question comme ca parce que dans ls -a j ai vue le fichier.pulse.cookie et je croyais tout simplement que ce fichier servait vider les cookie stockers sous firefox.Je crois que je pouvais les supprimer definitivement de l`ordinateur avec ce fichier.
<ironwind25> dsl pour les fautes
<cyphermox> ok
<deuxpi> ironwind25: dans Firefox, menu Outils > Supprimer l'historique récent, tu peux faire le ménage des cookies entre autres
<Mobidoy> Ahhh, Maison Sucrée Maison !! 
<Mobidoy> c'est moi qui est fou ou il y avait une switch -C (pas -c) pour activer la compression sous lors d'une connection ssh ??? 
<Mobidoy> Oubliez ca, elle existe encore, c'est moi qui sait pas lire.... 
<Mobidoy> C'est pas un pré-requis pour entrer dans l'armée de savoir lire :) 
<ironwind25> merci cyphermox
<ironwind25> dsl pour le retad ha
<hakimsheriff> bonjour
<mathben> bonsoir :)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-04
<migro> kesse ki space icitte
<Musashimaru> il neige plus...c'Est poche
<migro> c'est pas si poche
<Musashimaru> sipherdee, la neige c'est bien...
<Musashimaru> au fait, les 
<Musashimaru> videotroneux... sachez que depuis hier, les vitesse de upload on doublé.
<Musashimaru> pour vérifier: http://testvitesse.videotron.ca/index-en.html
<migro> ouais mais j'vais bientot buster ma bandwith...
<migro> faut que j'fasse attention
<migro> je seed pas non plus
<migro> j'upload seulement a 1mbps
<migro> pk la CRTC a change de decision?
<cyphermox> migro, tu veux dire?
<Musashimaru> ben c'est videotron qui augmente, c'est tout
<cyphermox> ok
<migro> non mais la CRTC voulait faire payer pour la quantite de bande passante utilise
<migro> et finalement, rien ne change
<Musashimaru> le CRTC vie encore a l'age de pierre pendant que le reseau est au moyen age
<migro> elle est ou la fibre optique?
<Musashimaru> chez bell avec des vitesses de misère
<Musashimaru> de toute facon, videotron fait du 1209mb/s sur cable... mias a quel prix.... :(
<migro> je pense que videotron fausse les donnees de telecharment
<migro> j'atteint facilement 3gb de download par jour sans rien telecharger de special
<Musashimaru> non
<migro> non?
<migro> c'etait 2gb par mois ya 5 ans
<Musashimaru> moi j'ai la vitesse annoncée
<migro> et je fais 3 par jours
<migro> c'est pas la vitesse le probleme
<migro> c'est ma consommation
<migro> c'est pas illimite
<Musashimaru> c'Et clair... avant c'etait illimité... :(
<Musashimaru> quand on voit ce que ca coute en plus
<migro> avant quand?
<migro> j'ai jamais eu illimite
<Musashimaru> y'a 4 ou 5 ans je pense
<Mobidoy> as-tu des machines sur windows migro ? 
<migro> 6 Windows, 1 Linux, 1 Mac
<Musashimaru> vas-y Mobidoy, lache toi loose
<Mobidoy> debranche tes machines indows temporairement ou bien install toi Network... attends, je suis pas sur du nom... 
<migro> il me reste 15gb pour 15 jours
<migro> jvais jamais y arriver
<Mobidoy> j'ai eu ce probleme à la maison sur la machine de mon fils.... Il était infecter et ca machine servait de serveur P2P à notre insus.... 
<Mobidoy> je dois juste trouver le nom de software... c'est avec ca que je l'ai trouver
<migro> Limewire?
<migro> uTorrent?
<migro> ou un virus
<Mobidoy> http://www.softperfect.com/products/networx/
<Mobidoy> virus
<Mobidoy> install ca sur tes windows 
<Musashimaru> migro, tu fais quoi avec toutes ces machines?
<Mobidoy> regarde aux heures les machines pour savoir laquelle gobe tout ton bandwidth ! 
<migro> ce sont pas les miennes
<migro> parents, soeurs, etc.
<Musashimaru> migro, exige linux ou rien.
<Musashimaru> personne admin
<migro> j'essai d'utiliser exclusivement linux, mais je dois quand meme utilise windows pour .NET, Visual Studio, SQL Server, etc...
<Musashimaru> bonobo?
<migro> bonobo?
<migro> merci pour le lien, je vais essayer de l'installer prochainement
<Musashimaru> mono, désolé
<migro> je pense pas que mono soit entierement compatible avec .Net 4
<Musashimaru> et pas bonobo
<migro> et je pense aussi qu'il est preferable d'utiliser Windows pour faire du developpement Windows.
<migro> si j'avais le choix, je developperais en autre chose, soit Python ou Haskell
<migro> les ecoles de nos jours sont pro Microsoft
<Musashimaru> pourquoi pas en prolog non plus?
<migro> prolog?
<Musashimaru> prolog c'est genial si tu en as besoin
<Musashimaru> c'et un langage qui permet de resoudre des problèmes mathématique en quelques lignes de code
<Musashimaru> mais faut retourner ton cerveau à l'envers pour programmer ca, car ca rien a voir avec la programmation standard
<Musashimaru> http://www.csupomona.edu/~jrfisher/www/prolog_tutorial/2_3.html
<migro> c'est pas aussi etrange que Haskell
<migro> prolog est declaratif
<migro> ca peut etre utile pour resoudre des problemes mathematiques, mais je n'en ai pas besoin
<Musashimaru> mais ca marche pas comme tu crois
<migro> Haskell est purement fonctionel
<migro> tout est une fonction
<migro> ya pas de variables
<Musashimaru> et ca sert?
<Musashimaru> comme caml? ou lisp?
<migro> ouais
<migro> similaire
<migro> mais meilleur synthax
<Musashimaru> mais ca sert?
<migro> et purement fonctionel
<migro> sa sert a tout
<Musashimaru> parce que pour moi caml c'est juste chiant
<migro> mais les avantages sont : - moins de lignes de codes
<migro> - si ca compile, sa planetera pas
<migro> - pas de side-effects
<migro> je connais pas OCaml
<Musashimaru> ben prolog c'est pas mal... une poignée de lignes pour résoudre une tour de hanoi, c'est pas pire
<migro> mais c'est juste different
<migro> Haskell c'est paresseux
<Musashimaru> tu entends quoi par planter6
<migro> et tu peux avoir des structures de donnees infini
<Musashimaru> ?
<migro> comme par exemple, hors des limites d'un tableau ou bien reference null, etc
<Musashimaru> parce que java ca plante pas aussi... ca s'arrête c'est tout
<migro> chaque fonction est comme un module ou un bloc
<migro> et tu les met ensemble
<Musashimaru> mais tu peux pas adresser un tableau trop loin?
<migro> et si les input/output correspondent entre eux, tout fonctionne
<migro> je ne pense pas
<migro> mais l'avantage c'est l'absence de variables membres
<migro> ca reduit considerablement les facteurs de bugs
<Musashimaru> java non plus plante pas, il jette une exception
<migro> ya pas d'exceptions en haskell alors
<Musashimaru> et si tu fais une division par 0?
<migro> il y en a tres peu alors
<Musashimaru> et si tu alloues trop de mémoire?
<migro> la memoire s'alloue toute seul
<Musashimaru> bonj, si tu es en 32 bits et que tu rempli un tableau de plus de 2Go, ca fait quoi?
<MagicFab> Wow si qq'un veut s'amuser un peu avec une mape-monde virtuelle, essayez le package "marble" :)
<Musashimaru> et ca a quoi de wow?
<MagicFab> Musashimaru, beaux visuels, intégration OpenStreetMap, couches d'info et intégration wikipedia
<Musashimaru> c'est super bien optimisé comme truc.
<cyphermox> MagicFab, emerillon  ^.^
<cyphermox> ^^ faut que je le débogue, y'est complètement brisé dans natty... et je crois dans maverick itou
<Musashimaru> ca marche, mais le rendu 3D avance pas...
<Musashimaru> je vois pas comment voir des trucs open streetmap
<Musashimaru> je viens de me faire rembourser 100% port compris du DesireHD qui marche pas sur le reseau de Fido (en data)
<Musashimaru> c'est pas de la chance ca?
<Musashimaru> juste parce que la photo a une plug euro et j'ai eu une plug uk... :)
<MagicFab> de quoi parlais cyphermox ? pas compris..
<Mobidoy> Il parlai de emerillion, 
<Mobidoy> c'est dans le genre de Marble +/-
<Mobidoy> Nous sommes les 2 a l'heure Ubuntu de Longueuil !! 
<Musashimaru> haaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<MagicFab> Musashimaru, click sur Map View: http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/6sh8m7hc/OpenStreetMapMarbleDesktopGlobe_002.png
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, ahahah :D
<Musashimaru> c'est comme google map en moins beau
<migro> longueuil
<Musashimaru> méchantes fautes de lissage
<Mobidoy> oui Longueuil migro 
<migro> wow
<MagicFab> "Comme Google maps" LOL - j'aimerais bien voir un LiveCD de Google Maps - http://www.cornelius-schumacher.de/marbleinabox.html
<MagicFab> CosmixMobile, oublie pas de venir faire un tour sur #android-qc de temps en temps
<CosmixMobile> daccord, je vais faire ça bientôt :) merci!
<CosmixMobile> MagicFab, en passent je suis le fils à mobidoy
<Musashimaru> CosmixMobile, houa, tu as quel age?
<CosmixMobile> Musashimaru, j'ai 18 ans
<Musashimaru> Question Android, je l'ai essayé sur ma beagleboard, et c'était trés nul...
<Musashimaru> CosmixMobile, c'est toi qui explique les trucs À ton père question linux?
<CosmixMobile> Musashimaru, non, je connais pas grand chose encore, je vais commencer bientôt à programmer :p
<Musashimaru> CosmixMobile, quel language?
<Musashimaru> cassos 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, finalement oui j'irai ce midi
<Mobidoy> dak
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, peux-tu travaillé à distance ? Je partierais te chercher pour aller au Pastel de choclo Hour ? 
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: j'ai un meeting à 12h30
<Mobidoy> np deuxpi 
<Guest87887> komputes can you pls give cyphermox the ide controller? 
<cyphermox> moo?
<komputes> Guest87887: ok mr guest man
<cyphermox> tsk tsk
<cyphermox> icognito hein?
<Guest87887> meh passwd failed :)
<Guest87887> tx
<khloroform_> première fois sur #ubuntu-qc !
<khloroform_> des gens ont déjà fait du développement Web sur linux/ubuntu? Je suis familier avec asp.net / mvc / web forms / IIS à cause du travail, mais je cherche des équivalents open source qui vont bien. Des suggestions ?
<deuxpi> khloroform: bonjour ! je ne suis pas dev. web, mais tu peux regarder du côté de Django par exemple
<khloroform> All right, merci. Je vais jeter un oeil.
<mathben> khloroform: bonjour, moi j'en ai fait du développement web, j'aime utiliser php. Tu peux utiliser des framework pour faire du mvc (ou faire ta propre structure).
<mathben> sinon Django, c'est en python si je ne me trompe pas
<khloroform> jamais fait de php !
<mathben> il est jamais trop tard :)
<mathben> mais, tu peux aussi faire du pearl ou du python sur du web
<khloroform> dans ma tête c'était pu trop actuel
<mathben> et pourquoi ce n'est plus actuel?
<mathben> et java, c'est actuel?
<mathben> khloroform: regarde la dernière mises à jour : http://php.net/downloads.php  et regarde la dernière mise à jour de java : http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/6u23releasenotes-191058.html  
<mathben> php est plus actuel que java ^^
<mathben> ça dépend de comment on peut voir la chose...
<mathben> khloroform: en tout cas, moi de mon bord, j'aime bien programmer du php dans NetBeans, c'est semble à VisualStudio
<mathben> puis pour un semblable à IIS, tu peux installer LAMP qui installe ton serveur pour exécuter ton php
<khloroform> je suppose qu'avec Eclipse je peux m'en sortir aussi
<khloroform> java..jpense que c'est du passé 
<khloroform> anwyay, ctun débat dans fin ça :P
<khloroform> mais bref, jva tenter le coup avec php 
<khloroform> pk pas Java ?
<khloroform> jveux dire, tant qu'à savoir programmer
<mathben> khloroform: hey, bonne idée, il a le jsp si tu préfères
<mathben> mais s'il vous plait, ne fait pas d'applet java :p
<khloroform> nah ça c'est certain
<khloroform> jai vu aussi le gwt
 * mathben connait pas
<khloroform> le toolkit de google, ça semble intéressant
<khloroform> ça transfert du code java en javascript + html
<mathben> et c'est quoi qui sera exécuter sur le serveur?
<khloroform> java
<khloroform> chu en mode investigation, jsais pas trop encore :P
<mathben> il a autre chose aussi que tu dois regarder, les serveurs que tu veux
<mathben> je ne connais pas beaucoup d'hébergeur qui gère le jsp
<mathben> php, ça il en a partout :p
<mathben> sauf les boites qui ont d'imprimer Microsoft dans le front
<mathben> sinon, tu peux aussi regarder des framework qui gère le mvc, ça il en a une tonne
<mathben> khloroform: tu peux aussi regarder perl on rails
<khloroform> je vais gérer moi-même mon serveur avec apache
<khloroform> ou alors le faire hoster à ma job
<khloroform> mais, ça va être apache
<MobiAndroid> cyphw
<MobiAndroid> cyphermox c'est fujitsu
<cyphermox> oh boy
<cyphermox> ben trop vrai
<cyphermox> dégueu ces disques là... ou alors c'était des toshiba, mais un ou l'autre dans un bladecenter H d'IBM fallait les changer aux 2-3 semaines...
<MobiAndroid> lol
<Mobidoy> gpc no pastel for you today ? 
<gpc> I woke up late today :/
<Mobidoy> doh :) I know what it is :) 
<mathben> bonne nuit :)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-05
<lleduc> salut tout l'monde... j'viens juste faire un p'tit tour!
<Ankman> heh
#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-06
<MaLiXS> petite question 
<MaLiXS> quelle driver video libre peu supporter le 3d
<mathben> bonjour :)
<mathben> j'essaie de trouver utiliser des caméras branchés en firewire qui sont sur un ubuntu server 10.04
<Musashimaru> connais pas... c'est préférable les cam uvc usb
<mathben> je suis limité à des cam firewire
<mathben> je crois que je dois activer des modules dans le noyau o.0
<Musashimaru> jamais utilisé avec linux du firewire.
<mathben> ha, j'ai réussi, ouf, problème de noob :(
<deuxpi>  
<mathben> J'ai cet erreur "RTNETLINK answers: Operation not supported"
<mathben> lorsque j'exécute : ip link set can0 type can bitrate 125000
<mathben> je crois qu'il a bien le module can-raw sur mon système
<deuxpi> sudo ?
<mathben> marche pas
<mathben> *marche pas mieux
<deuxpi> ok :)
<mathben> là, je fais des recherches google sur la signification de cet erreur ...
<deuxpi> tentative: http://old.nabble.com/Operation-not-supported-with-vcan-and-pcan-usb-td29343749.html
<mathben> sans succès, je ne sais pas trop ce que je fais non plus
<mathben> bien, mon objectif est d'ajouter un interface can
<deuxpi> pas grave... si tu réussis tu vas pouvoir le montrer à d'autres ;)
<mathben> yeah :), je continue à chercher
<kanouk> bonjour!
<mathben> bonjour
<kanouk> bonjour mathben 
<Ankman> 'allo
<kanouk> Allo Ankman , comment ça va?
<Ankman> oui, toi?
<kanouk> je vais bien aussi, merci :D
<hakimsheriff> bonjour
<kanouk> bonjour hakimsheriff 
<Ankman> hi
#ubuntu-qc 2012-01-31
<d2_racing> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2012-02-01
<Chex> MagicFab: fabbb-ian.. 
<MagicFab> Chex, o/
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: avec quoi on modifie les fichiers .ui de evolution? c'est pas avec glade?
<Ankman> b'jour
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ah, laisse tomber
<cyphermox> si. glade
#ubuntu-qc 2012-02-02
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: t'avais trouvé comment régler le problème pour la taille du bidule addressbook? j'ai une idée d'un changement de code qui va probablement régler ca
<cyphermox> nevermind :)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: mon upload est prêt, j'attends juste que ca unfreeze
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: alors, j'avais pensé aux netbooks...mais par défaut la largeur est réglé à 700, alors ca ne marche pas pour les écrans 640x480, pour les 1024x600, je me suis dit que 500 devrait être assez
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: mais j'aime bien ta patch
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: est-ce que tu vas l'uploader, ou si tu veux que je le fasse?
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: comme tu veux
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: si ton upload est prêt, fais le, sinon fais moi signe et je m'en occupe...ca te va?
<cyphermox> ah j'ai pas d'upload de pr^et
<mdeslaur> ok, je vais le faire dans ce cas
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: merci d'avoir regardé ca
<cyphermox> pas de trouble, ca m'a donne un petit refresh sur le code d'evo
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/evolution-data-server/ubuntu n'est pas à jour
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: peux tu faire un push dessus
<cyphermox> oui minute :)
<cyphermox> tas un upload de pret alors?
<cyphermox> pushed
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ouais, ca compile en ce moment, je test et j'upload dans quelques minutes
<mdeslaur> ah, c'est encore en soft freeze, je vais attendre
<cyphermox> ok
<pangolin> cyphermox: I need a simple and easy to use GUI app that will keep track of my daily/weekly/monthly bandwidth usage. I am running Kubuntu, any suggestions?
<cyphermox> hmm, good question
<pangolin> I don't want to learn all about network security and I don't want to mess with configs
<cyphermox> I'm not overly familiar with kubuntu, but I can take a look a little later (trying to figure out something up)
<pangolin> I just want something that tells me, THIS IS HOW MUCH YOU HAVE USED SO FAR.
<pangolin> cyphermox: I would appreciate any help you can give :) take your time 
<cyphermox> sure
<pangolin> I installed wireshark but to be honest it is just way too complicated and I don't need all the features it has.
<Chex> pangolin: thats a good one
<Chex> pangolin: I use Tomato router firmware on my linksys, and that gives you a very good total net usage breakdown on your connection by hour, day, week, month.. 
<pangolin> too complicated. I would like something that sits either on the panel or as a widget on my desktop. nothing fancy
<pangolin> I just need Totals of usage.
<pangolin> so that i can keep track and not go over my monthly limit.
<Chex> pangolin: dont really know, because I use more than one computer on my home network, and usage of just one computer is not interesting to me
<Chex> but I am sure there is some utility that reads your network interface on your machine, and give you stats .. 
<cyphermox> pangolin: 
<cyphermox> knemo
<cyphermox> it 
<cyphermox> crap
<cyphermox> it has day stats, and saves them to aggregate into month, yeah
<cyphermox> *year
<cyphermox> apparently I can't type today
<cyphermox> pangolin: looks like a really good program for what you want to do. you must know though that this will just give you a rough idea of the transfers, not the exact full picture -- only the isp can give you that
<pangolin> cyphermox: Thank you. it looks like exactly what i need. Not too complicated and simple to use.
<cyphermox> pangolin: np
#ubuntu-qc 2012-02-03
<Ankman> meh
<Michel> Heads-Up Display dans 12.04 quelqu'un a essayé ?
#ubuntu-qc 2012-02-04
<skrillex> salut tout le monde !
<skrillex> jai un trouble de connection wifi , le cable marche super bien mais la connection wifi je ne peux pas me connecter avec celle ci 
<Ankman> connecté avec network manager?
<skrillex> C'est a partir de ou je peux trouver ca ?
<Ankman> comme connecté a wifi?
<Ankman> do you speak english? my french is very bad
<skrillex> no i just speak in french :S my english is very bad lol , i download networkmanager 0.9 !
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> no, don't download
<Ankman> is already there
<Ankman> umm, quand tu veut connect a wifi, comme ut fais ca?
<pangolin> tu devrais avoir un ico en haut a la droite
<pangolin> icon
<Ankman> ah
<Ankman> et le source de ton router est la?
<skrillex> bah hier javais deux ordi, mais dabhitude car jetais sur windows 7 , pis je cliquer sur un piton sur mon clavier avec la lantenne pis la lumiere rouge devenais blanche et rouge quand il se ferme , mais sur Ubuntu je clique mais rien marche sa ne changer rien , juste la connection par cable qui marche 
<skrillex> oups oublier le deux ordi , deux partition sur mon disque dur :P
<skrillex> mon ordi cest un Hp notebook G62 si sa pourrais aider
<Ankman> il y'a pas d'un liste de wifi sources?
<Ankman> je sais pas si les pitons de clavier marche en ubuntu
<Ankman> en haute droit il est un icon wifi?
<skrillex> il ressemble a koi ? un bonome blanc dans un fond bleu ? 
<pangolin> devrais resembler a une connection pour telephone si je me souviens bien
<Ankman> umm
<Ankman> icon wifi, comme en windows je crois
<Ankman> a horloge (clock)
<skrillex> jai le moniteur reseau , avec licone de deux ordinateurs
<pangolin> thats it!
<Ankman> yes
<skrillex> sur le -fr , il me dise avec ce que le terminal ma sortie que ma carte nest pas lu
<Ankman> hmm
<skrillex> je suis en dual boot avec windows 7
<skrillex> sa pourrais aider ?
<Ankman> ok, damn un terminal ...
<Ankman> sudo su
<Ankman> mot de passe den ton user
<skrillex> ok minute 
<pangolin> skrillex: melange pas le support. fini avec jpg dans -fr avant
<skrillex> ok
<skrillex> !paste
<pangolin> paste.ubuntu.com
<skrillex> bon jai poster mon affaire pour la connection wifi pis tute 
<skrillex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/829353/
<Ankman> card doesn't show up
#ubuntu-qc 2012-02-05
<skrillex> comment on fais pour changer limage de fond quand tu te connecte :)
<skrillex> genre limage de fond quand on marque notre pass pi toute ca
<cindyb> Bonsoir tout l'monde 
<skrillex> allo cinbutu
<Cinbuntu> Quelqu'un pourrait repondre a ma question :)
<Cinbuntu> skrillex:   Allo :)
<skrillex> c'est quoi ton probleme Wifi ?
<Cinbuntu> skrillex:  Il ne marche pas XD
<skrillex> cest quoi qui fais , ta cheker dans le gestionnaire de paquet , pis installer les network cest ce que jai fais tentot -_- moi
<Cinbuntu> skrillex:   J'ai tout installé ce quil fallait pour network-manager 
<Cinbuntu> skrillex:  Et aussi wifi radar
<Cinbuntu> Hého.. 
<d2_racing> bonjour
<pangolin> baonjour d2_racing 
#ubuntu-qc 2013-01-28
<teolemon> je me permets de partager ce lien:
<teolemon> http://traduire.ubuntu-fr.org/node/13
<teolemon> ce sont les manuels francophones ubuntu
<teolemon> qui viennent de sortir
<IdleOne> merci teolemon 
<teolemon> n'hésitez pas à partager au maximum :-)
#ubuntu-qc 2013-01-29
<Amqui> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2013-01-30
<cyphermox> Amqui: allo
#ubuntu-qc 2013-02-01
<edve> Bonsoir tout le monde 
#ubuntu-qc 2014-01-27
<avoine> quelqu'un sais si j'ai quelque chose comme:
<avoine> tcp6       0      0 :::8040                 :::*                    LISTEN      - 
<avoine> dans netstat si ça veut dire que ça écoute aussi en ipv4?
<avoine> il semblerait que oui mais je trouve ça étrange qu'il y ait pas d'entré pour tcp4
<avoine> avec la commande: netstat -ltpn
<avoine> ah semblerais que ce soit normal: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=453272#15
#ubuntu-qc 2014-02-01
<MagicFab> Bonjour, on est sur #FACIL pour ceux qui voudraient participer à la journée de travail des comités -http://agendadulibre.qc.ca/event/822/
#ubuntu-qc 2015-01-26
<Ankman> anyne bell internet customer here?
<Yves> Ankman: The hell
<Yves> je ne suis plus "costomeur" de Bell
<Yves> mais je peux peut-être t'aider
<Yves> Peut-être!!!
<Ankman> k
<Guest36875> x
<Jcq> x
<avoine> on a prévu quelques choses pour le bug jam?
#ubuntu-qc 2015-01-27
<Jcq> x
#ubuntu-qc 2015-01-28
<un_citoyen> Jcq: Utilises Levier
<un_citoyen> ici, c'est pour Ubuntu
<Jcq> x
#ubuntu-qc 2015-01-29
<Bucheron> Bonjour,    Depuis 2008, j'ai commencé à utiliser Ubuntu.  J'ai fonctionné un bon moment avec 10.04 et depuis 2012, je travail toujours avec 12.04.  J'ai abandonné les autres systèmes d'exploitations.  Mes enfants et moi, 6 ordinateurs, utilisons 12.04.  J'ai fais un test de migration vers 14.04 et mon ordi a planté.   Mes ordis sont surtout des AMD 64 bits.  Quelles sont les conseils vers une migration réussi?  
<Yves> Bucheron: vous êtes toujours là?
<Yves> Mes ordinateurs sont tous en AMD 64
<Yves> ainsi que ceux de la plupart des clients que je supporte
<Yves> Je pourrais pouvoir vous aider
<Yves> et sans mal
<Yves> doublecliquez sur mon nom afin que je vous entende me répondre
<Jcq> x
<Darknet> Jcq, svp. arrete avec les X
<Jcq> ok
<Darknet> Merci :) 
* Darknet changed the topic of #ubuntu-qc to: Bienvenue sur Ubuntu-Québec! | Notre site web: http://www.ubuntu-qc.org/ | Notre liste de diffusion: http://ur1.ca/55g0w (Inscrivez-vous!) | Si vous avez une question, posez la! | Trusty Tahr 14.04.1 LTS http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<Darknet> (ajouter le .1 hihi)
<Marandlal> ;
<Marandlal> ;
#ubuntu-qc 2015-01-30
<Yves> À propos de AMD64
<Yves> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Yves> Je l'ai surtesté
<Yves> ;)
<Yves> Aussi : autre sujet
<Yves> Ankman, svp rejoins-moi
<Ankman> hey
<Yves> J'ai subi une panne
<Yves> <--- Désolé et de retour
<Darknet> Yves, pas besoin d'aviser le canal de ta présence :) 
<Darknet> On te voie rentré :)
<Yves> Darknet: vu ;)
<Marandlal> Yves, comment je crée une nouvelle barre de tache sur le coté droit de mon écran?
<Yves> Atl clic droite ---- puis ajouter un nouveau tableau de bord
<Yves> sur un tableau de bord
<Jcq> Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui voudrait m'aider pour avoir un terminal sur ma barre des tâches, s.v.p. <?
<Yves> Applications -> Accessoires.  Tu verras le terminal
<Yves> t'as qu'à le glisser
<Yves> sur la barre des tâches de ton choix
<Yves> ça a marché?
<Jcq> Glisser avec le clic gauche?
<Yves> oui
<Jcq> Un instant...juste 1 min
<Jcq> Bon ok
<Jcq> c correct
<Yves> pas de problème
<Yves> :)
<Jcq> Merci...
<Jcq> Je fais quoi pour le changer de place... même chose?
<Yves> altclic
<Yves> tu verras déplacer
<Jcq> ok ça va
<Jcq> merci !
<Yves> :)
<cyphermox> sup tous.
<Yves> bonsoir
<Yves> comment peut-on vous aider
<cyphermox> ce ne sera pas nécessaire merci ;)
<cyphermox> c'était surtout pour dire bonjour
<Yves> :)
<cyphermox> Yves: ca va?
<Yves> Bien!  Je te parle en privé pour ne pas déranger les autres
#ubuntu-qc 2015-01-31
<Yves> cyphermox: Tu viens d'où?
<cyphermox> ca ne dérangera pas ici, pas d'inquiétude
<Yves> Tu sembles sûr de toi
<Yves> t'as un rôle, une ancienneté ou qqchose?
<cyphermox> Longueuil
<Yves> Je me suis chicanné (en grrrr de tabarnane) avec mon fournisseur d'accès afin qu'ils acceptent de supporter Ubuntu
<cyphermox> je suis admin de l'équipe ubuntu-qc, et développeur pour Canonical ;)
<Yves> Je vis à Saint-Camille d'Estrie
<cyphermox> je m'occupe depuis cette semaine de l'nstallateur, de grub, et d'un paquet d'autres choses
<Yves> alors
<Yves> j'aurais une image d'écran à vous envoyer
<cyphermox> ah, votre fournisseur supporterais maitnenant Ubuntu?
<Yves> oui
<Yves> à propos de ce salon
<cyphermox> ah?
<Yves> est-ce possible par courriel?
<cyphermox> bien sur
<cyphermox> mathieu-tl@ubuntu.com
<Yves> Je l'ai envoyé avec le mauvais compte
<Yves> note  : Levier@axion.ca svp
<cyphermox> bah, n'importe quel ira
<cyphermox> ah, ok
<Yves> J'apprécierais avoir ton avis
<Yves> svp :)
<cyphermox> euh, j'ai quelque chose à faire là-dedans?
<cyphermox> cela dit, j'aime bien Minecraft.
<Yves> Super
<Yves> J'apprécierais seulement que cet espace soit toujours (...) aussi convivial qu'avec toi, pour nommer un exemple au hasard.
<Yves> ;O
<cyphermox> oui
<Yves> Minecraft
<cyphermox> s'il y a quoi que ce soit, je suis là pour régler les problèmes dans le canal
<Yves> tu l'as en Linux?
<cyphermox> oui
<Yves> Bien reçu
<Yves> Nous vivons dans un petit village de 500 habitants
<Yves> Nous faisons tout plein de tizenfants
<Yves> mais il quittent pour étudier
<Yves> et trop d'entre-eux ne reviennent pas
<Yves> Le Maire ainsi que notre organisme sommes d'avis que recréer Saint-Camille en Minecraft
<cyphermox> c'est malheureusement souvent ce qui se passe
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> c'est une belle idée
<Yves> Et j'offre l'Internet gratis aux utilisateurs d'Ubuntu
<Yves> ;)
<cyphermox> super
<Yves> Nous nous financeront grâce au contrôle parental
<Yves> que nous ferons payer
<Yves> parce que  les jeunes
<Yves> attendront d'entendre ronfler
<Yves> pour jouer
<Yves> aussi les commerces
<Yves> alors, si tu aimes MineCraft
<Yves> je t'offrirai un accès
<Yves> Le logiciel communautaire est aussi une de nos missions
<Yves> alors
<Yves> bienvenue
<Ankman> jour!
<cyphermox> Ankman: salut
<Ankman> salade
<cyphermox> ca va?
<Ankman> oui, toi?
<cyphermox> pas mal
<Yves> Heureux de vous voir actifs les gars )
<Marandlal> coment installer mincraft 1.8.1 avec un serveur 
<Yves> Darknet: Ankman: cyphermox: C'est mon tech qui vous pose la question
<Yves> Je crois qu'il a trouvé quelque chose
<Yves> je vous tiens au courant
<Marandlal> Ce que j'ai trouvé donne ça :
<Marandlal> root@levier:/home/levier/Bureau#  java -jar BuildTools.jar
<Marandlal> Git name not set, setting it to default value.
<Marandlal> Exception in thread "main" java.io.IOException: Cannot run program "git" (in directory "."): error=2, Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<Marandlal> 	at java.lang.ProcessBuilder.start(ProcessBuilder.java:1047)
<Marandlal> 	at org.spigotmc.builder.Builder.runProcess(Builder.java:447)
<Marandlal> 	at org.spigotmc.builder.Builder.main(Builder.java:122)
<Marandlal> Caused by: java.io.IOException: error=2, Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<Marandlal> 	at java.lang.UNIXProcess.forkAndExec(Native Method)
<Marandlal> 	at java.lang.UNIXProcess.<init>(UNIXProcess.java:186)
<Marandlal> 	at java.lang.ProcessImpl.start(ProcessImpl.java:130)
<Marandlal> 	at java.lang.ProcessBuilder.start(ProcessBuilder.java:1028)
<Marandlal> 	... 2 more
<Ankman> un_citoyen: essaye de installer java par ubuntu package
<Ankman> cherche pour "jre" et install tout dependencies
<cyphermox> hein?
<cyphermox> en fait dans ce cas-là il manque plutot le paquet git-core
<cyphermox> ce qui me semble surprenant, ca ne devrait pas être nécessaire pour un serveur Minecraft.
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-01
<Yves> .
<Yves> J'ai des nouvelles pour MineCraft
<Yves> Ank
<Yves> en passant, j'utilise openjava7
<Yves> Est-ce le bon choix?
<Darknet> Marandlal, utilise pastebin.com la prochaine fois pour beaucoup de texte stp :)
<Yves> pastebin.com?
<Yves> J'ai deux employés ici
<Yves> aussi bin m'informer
<Yves> ;)
<Yves> 2 et demi en fait
<denis_> J'ai besoin d'aide 
<denis_> qui peut m'aider ?
<Ankman> je peut essayer
<denis_> J'ai une clé usb et je ne suis pas capable de l'utilisé, comment je peux le formater alors ? J'utilise XUbuntu ?
<Ankman> boot ubuntu de cle USB?
<denis_> Non j'ai des choses dedans mais je ne suis pas capable de le supprimer. comme si je n'avais pas l'autorisation, tout est barré.
<Ankman> ah
<Ankman> sudo
<Ankman> systems vfat?
<Ankman> puis. il faut etre root
<denis_> donc il faut passer par le terminal ?
<Ankman> sudo mk.vfat ...
<Ankman> umm, no...
<Ankman> sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/ ...
<denis_> c'est embêtant, mais je suis comme novice en fait, tu peux m'aider
<Ankman> ok
<denis_> j'ouvre mon terminal en cours.
<denis_> est-ce CTRL-F1 pour le terminal ?
<Ankman> je crois
<denis_> ca ne fait que changer d'écran
<Ankman> "Sudo est un logiciel permettant à un utilisateur lambda d'exécuter des commandes nécessitant les droits Administrateur (root)."
<Ankman> de http://www.generation-linux.fr/?post/2009/03/24/Cours-Linux-%3A-sudo
<Ankman> pour créer une clé usb Ubuntu bootable?
<denis_> non je veux supprimer le contenu de ma clé pour l'utilisé comme un bloc note
<denis_> je veux prendre des notes et le mettre sur ma clé
<Ankman> seulement supprimer?
<denis_> comme j'utilise Windows et Linux, cela doit être compatible dans les 2 sens.
<denis_> oui je veux supprimer le contenu
<denis_> je vois le contenu et je veux le supprimer
<Ankman> ok, formatter vfat etre bon
<Ankman> que dis
<Ankman> fdisk
<Ankman> ?
<Ankman> fdisk -l
<denis_> on mode terminal ?
<Ankman> oui
<denis_> me dis rien
<Ankman> sudo fdisk -l
<denis_> un instant je te montre le contenu
<Ankman> il demande le mot de pas de ton user
<Ankman> ok
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ fdisk -l
<denis_> oups je crois d'avoir oublié le sudo
<denis_> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<denis_> 255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 60801 cylindres, total 976773168 secteurs
<denis_> Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets
<denis_> Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets
<denis_> taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets
<denis_> Identifiant de disque : 0x00061784
<denis_> Périphérique Amorçage  Début         Fin      Blocs    Id. Système
<denis_> /dev/sda1   *        2048   964192255   482095104   83  Linux
<denis_> /dev/sda2       964194302   976771071     6288385    5  Étendue
<denis_> /dev/sda5       964194304   976771071     6288384   82  partition d'échange Linux / Solaris
<denis_> Disque /dev/sdc : 8075 Mo, 8075140608 octets
<denis_> 255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 981 cylindres, total 15771759 secteurs
<denis_> Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets
<denis_> Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets
<denis_> taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets
<denis_> Identifiant de disque : 0x0004ccc5
<denis_> Périphérique Amorçage  Début         Fin      Blocs    Id. Système
<denis_> /dev/sdc1   *        2048    15771647     7884800    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<denis_> voici ce qui dit
<Ankman> ok
<denis_> Je me débrouille quand même bien, même si je suis débutant.
<Ankman> cle de 16 GB?
<denis_> non 8GB
<Ankman> ah
<Ankman> ce /dev/sdc1
<denis_> tu es d'ou Ankman moi je suis du Canada
<denis_> oui /dev/sdc1
<Ankman> sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<denis_> aussi simple que ca ?
<Ankman> oui, mais...
<denis_> mais.... ?
<Ankman> dangereux. si tu prends /dev/sda1 tu effaces la disk dure
<denis_> sdc1 est ma clé je crois puisque que c'est le *GB
<denis_> 8GB
<Ankman> oui
<denis_> voici ce qui dit
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<denis_> mkfs.fat 3.0.26 (2014-03-07)
<denis_> mkfs.vfat: /dev/sdc1 contains a mounted filesystem.
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ 
<Ankman> ah
<denis_> faut-il qu'il soit démonté ?
<Ankman> sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<Ankman> yeah
<denis_> ok un instant
<denis_> voici ce qu'il dit
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<denis_> mkfs.fat 3.0.26 (2014-03-07)
<denis_> /dev/sdc1: No such file or directory
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ 
<Ankman> mount | grep sdc1
<denis_> un instant
<Ankman> il faut trouver ou /dev/sdc1 est monté
<denis_> il y a pas de logiciel qui peut faire ca ?
<denis_> il est écrit Impossible de créer le fichier d'information de mise èa la corbeille. Système de fichiers accessible en lecture seulement.
<Ankman> demoner?
<Ankman> demonter?
<denis_> un instant je le démonte
<denis_> ok c'est fait je ne le vois plus dans le gestionnaire de fichier
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<denis_> [sudo] password for denis: 
<denis_> mkfs.fat 3.0.26 (2014-03-07)
<denis_> /dev/sdc1: No such file or directory
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ 
<Ankman> umm
<denis_> cela me tracasse, j'ai jamais vu ca comme ca.
<Ankman> fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<Ankman> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ 
<Ankman> oh
<Ankman> ou est le cle?
<denis_> il est démonté
<Ankman> mais fdisk doit affiche-il
<denis_> donc si je le déconnect la clé et je le rebranche le gestionnaire de fichier va le reconncaitre.
<Ankman> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ 
<Ankman> hmm
<Ankman> sudo fdisk -l
<denis_> je dois le monter ma clé non ?
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<denis_> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<denis_> 255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 60801 cylindres, total 976773168 secteurs
<denis_> Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets
<denis_> Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets
<denis_> taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets
<denis_> Identifiant de disque : 0x00061784
<denis_> Périphérique Amorçage  Début         Fin      Blocs    Id. Système
<denis_> /dev/sda1   *        2048   964192255   482095104   83  Linux
<denis_> /dev/sda2       964194302   976771071     6288385    5  Étendue
<denis_> /dev/sda5       964194304   976771071     6288384   82  partition d'échange Linux / Solaris
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ 
<Ankman> perdue?
<Ankman> cle n'existe pas en systeme
<denis_> je débranche ma clé et je le refais de nouveau.
<Ankman> ok
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<denis_> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<denis_> 255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 60801 cylindres, total 976773168 secteurs
<denis_> Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets
<denis_> Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets
<denis_> taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets
<denis_> Identifiant de disque : 0x00061784
<denis_> Périphérique Amorçage  Début         Fin      Blocs    Id. Système
<denis_> /dev/sda1   *        2048   964192255   482095104   83  Linux
<denis_> /dev/sda2       964194302   976771071     6288385    5  Étendue
<denis_> /dev/sda5       964194304   976771071     6288384   82  partition d'échange Linux / Solaris
<denis_> Disque /dev/sdc : 8075 Mo, 8075140608 octets
<denis_> 255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 981 cylindres, total 15771759 secteurs
<denis_> Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets
<denis_> Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets
<denis_> taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets
<denis_> Identifiant de disque : 0x0004ccc5
<denis_> Périphérique Amorçage  Début         Fin      Blocs    Id. Système
<denis_> /dev/sdc1   *        2048    15771647     7884800    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ 
<denis_> tu as vu /dev/sdc1 est bien la
<Ankman> oui
<Ankman> mount | grep sd
<Ankman> mount | grep sdc
<denis_> mount | grep sdc
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ mount | grep sdc
<denis_> /dev/sdc1 on /media/denis/CM type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks2)
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ 
#ubuntu-qc 2016-02-02
<avoine> cyphermox: c'est normal que network-manager ajoute 8.8.8.8 et 8.8.4.4 automatiquement comme dns supplémentaire?
<avoine> sous xenial
<avoine> ou avant
<cyphermox> pas à moins que tu l'aie ajouté quelque part toi-même, ou que ca vienne de ton routeur sans-fil
<avoine> je suis en filaire
<cyphermox> ou routeur filaire
<avoine> peut-être le dhcp, je vais investiguer ça
<cyphermox> par quelque part je veux dire dans un fichier de connexion NM; soit dans /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<avoine> oui /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Connexion filaire 1:dns=8.8.8.8;8.8.4.4;
<avoine> mais c'est pas dans le dhcp
<avoine> et je ne l'ai pas ajouté
<cyphermox> bah ca a dû etre ajouté par quelqu'un je vois pas pourquoi ce serait là autrement
<avoine> ouin,mystère
<cyphermox> ca semble pas etre dans la source du moins, à part pour les tests unitaires
#ubuntu-qc 2016-02-06
<olivier> Bonsoir, j'ai du mal à me connecter à une connexion VPN
#ubuntu-qc 2016-02-07
<Techno2900> Bonjour
<Techno2900> Bonjour
<senpai> Au revoir
<Ankman_> bhour
<Ankman_> jour
<senpai> chat-lue
#ubuntu-qc 2017-02-05
<qwebirc5167> Alo 
<qwebirc5167> je suis utilisateur d'Ubuntu16.04LTS depuis 1 ans.
<qwebirc5167> je viens de découvrir votre site aujourd'hui
<qwebirc5167> je me denande si la comunauté est encore active?
<Ankman> qwebirc5167: pas beacoup de traffic ici
#ubuntu-qc 2018-02-02
<Ankman> .weather montreal
<Tankbot> Yahoo! Weather - Montreal, QC, CA: Sunny, -15°C (5°F), Humidity: 57%, Fresh breeze 9.8m/s (→)
<Ankman> sunny? it's already dark outside
